# Probleme mit Mailfilter [virtual domains]



## hubutz (18. Apr. 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe nun seit einiger Zeit einen vServer und bin langsam dabei mich dort richtig einzuarbeiten.
Ich nutze Debian Etch mit Postfix, Courier, Amavis, Spamassassin und PolicyD-Weight im Moment. Als IMAP-Frontend nutze ich Squirrelmail (mit nem nutsmail.com Skin).

Jetzt hätte ich es aber gerne, dass meine als SPAM markierten Mails automatisch und auf dem Server wegsortiert werden würden. Leider tun sie das nicht. Und ich habe auch kein Tutorial gefunden, was mir erklärt wie ich procmail für virtuelle Mailkonten einrichten könnte.

Meine Mails liegen eigentlich alle in Ordnern wie:

/var/kunden/mail/_kunde1_/_emailadresse1_/
/var/kunden/mail/_kunde1_/_emailadresse2_/
/var/kunden/mail/_kunde2_/_emailadresse1_/

Kann man procmail für sowas benutzen? Wenn nicht, gibt es Alternativen? Es wäre echt super. EIch hoffe ide Frage ist hier auch richtig adressiert.

Würde mich über ne Antwort freuen.

Liebe Grüße,
 hubutz


----------



## Till (19. Apr. 2008)

Ich würde zum sortieren der Mails in einem virtual Setup Maildrop anstatt von Provmail einsetzen. Ich verwende diese Konfiguration im neuen ISPConfig 3 und damit läuft es wirklich gut.

Hier ein Howto, welches das ungefähre Setup beschreibt:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Email_Virtual_Server_Maildrop_and_Spam_Assasin

Das sollte so in etwa unter allen Linux Distributionen funktionieren.


----------



## hubutz (21. Apr. 2008)

Hallo Till,
danke für den Link, ich schau mir das ganze die Tage mal an (weenn ich ein paar Minuten finde).

Liegrü,
 hubutz

//EDIT
habe mal reingesehen, aber...
bei mir findet er folgendes file net: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-transport.cf

Weiß auch nicht, woher ich das bekommen sollte. Naja... Hab am WE sicher mal etwas mehr Zeit 

Grüße


----------

